# Please read the guidelines for Algae help!



## GHNelson

Dear Member

Please give as much detail as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help!
Please upload photographs if possible.
Copy and Paste the numbered questions and add your answers next to each!

1. Size of tank in litres.
2. Age of the set - up.
3. Filtration.
4. Lighting and duration.
5. Substrate.
6. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing.
7. Fertilizers used &  Ratios.
8. Water change regime and type.
9. Plant list + When planted.
10. Drop Checker.
11. Inhabitants.
12. Full tank shot & Surface Image.


----------

